
This tech company will start microchipping their workers - endswapper
http://nypost.com/2017/07/24/this-tech-company-will-start-microchipping-their-workers/
======
Powerofmene
I am curious what others think of this use of technology.

I personally would have no qualms in having an RFID chip implanted to open
doors, etc at my workplace if I was the owner or executive level. I am not
certain I would agree if it was "just a job" as many people probably see their
employment. Given that this is offered and only I planted in volunteers I do
not see a problem with it, if it were mandatory that is another story
altogether.

What do you in the HN community think of this?

